

Typography in Ten Minutes - calder
http://practicaltypography.com/typography-in-ten-minutes.html

======
tux1968
"... body text is 10–12 point. On the web, the range is 15–25 pix­els."

I don't know a lot about typography, but this is the wrong time to start
sizing things in terms of pixels. Displays and devices are just too varied.

